# Green Machine Trimmer Model 2000



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have an old green machine model 2000 trimmer (Weed eater) and It will not start. Does any one have any ideas on where i can find a break down. It has spark and will start with a shot of starting fluid but it does not seem to be getting any fuel and this carb is like nothing i've seen befor.

Thanks
Phil


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is a site that claims to have parts for Green Machine units

http://ktoutdoor.com/greenmachine_green_machine_parts_page.htm

Banta saw also shows kits for the TK-2 carburetor with apparently is the carburetor that's listed on the model 2000. I did not find any break downs, thinking back, I thought the 2000 was a Piston Power Product unit, but if it has a TK carburetor I doubt it. I am not sure who may have built it, may be a Mitsubishi unit. Green Machine only made the trimmer head and I believe the gear boxes for their trimmers.


----------

